

Embracing HTTPS - cpeterso
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/embracing-https/

======
wongarsu
The chief technology officer of The New York Times writes an article about how
important HTTPS is, on a blog which does not support HTTPS, hosted by a
newspaper whose homepage does not support HTTPS? And of course the New York
Times has not shown commitment to his challenge by tweeting the hashtag.

It seems like he is challenging his own newspaper just as much as the
competition.

------
sandstrom
This site does a good job of outing sites that aren't using HTTPS, but should
be:

[https://httpswatch.com/us#newspapers](https://httpswatch.com/us#newspapers)

Newspapers is one category, and currently the uptake is pretty bad.

------
unicornporn
Not a word about [https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

